# Any decent looking battery powered bow/stern lights



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

http://www.navisafe.com/project/3-navilight-tricolor-2nm-2/


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

Those Navisafe look pretty sweet just use the tri-color one with red/green and then a white all around and you are set


----------



## jwskiff (May 30, 2017)

I'll second the Navisafe recommendation. They have a couple of different mounting options.. Clamp, suction cup, magnetic, etc depending what will work with your boat.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

Jpscott1 said:


> In an effort to keep it simple- I would like to install some battery powered bow/stern lights.
> With LED technology- I would think there would be some good looking battery powered alternatives - but most that I am finding just look like clunky flashlights with a C-clamp.
> Anyone have any suggestions?


x3 on the NaviSafe!


----------



## wellmanj (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been using these on my Aquasport: https://amzn.to/2HpIgZu
They're waterproof and put out a pretty good beam of light. 
I recommend sealing any connections with 5200.


----------

